# how to replace clockspring



## badassteddy (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi everybody, i just wanted to know if someone knows how to replace a clockspring on 2001 jetta 1.8t no esp, or point me to the right diy (hopefully w pic's). I know that there are two holes in the back of the steering wheel, tried going at it w a screwdriver w/o success, from what i understood in order to remove the airbag thats what youre supposed to do, just push from the back w screwdriver and unclip, but it didnt work







, sooo yeah, any help is much appreciated thxxxx


----------



## 2OOOVR6 (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: how to replace clockspring (badassteddy)*

I'd also like to know how easy this is to replace myself.
I found out that this is the reason why my airbag light is on, and VW wants $500 to replace it. Any advice would be appreciated. I also have an MKIV Jetta..


----------



## badassteddy (Dec 31, 2009)

well, i just spent two hours trying to unclip the unclipable air bag, that this is beyond my comprehension, i push up, dont work, push down dont work, side to side, nada, grrrrrrrr. Ohhh, 2000vr6, just for fyi, i have found out that there are two types of clocksprings for that model(mkIV), one w esp ($500), and the one without esp ($180), also i have found this string http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2541684 which helped but like i said, can't get pass step one, if someone has a trick i should be using now is the time to divulge it, thx =c)


----------



## 2OOOVR6 (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: (badassteddy)*

it does have the ESP which from what I've gathered is the traction control (still getting familiar with VW).. figures that there's a different part, which is why I'm being quoted $500 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I saw the link too, thanks for finding that, that may come in handy for when I have some time to try replacing it.


----------



## Mr_Shtzengiggle (Oct 20, 2009)

getting the airbag off takes about 2 mines first go to the bottom part of the plastic cover thats over the steering wheel remove the 2 screws (philips) whicjh will free the top that clips in under the cluster. then turn ur steering wheel to one side so that the hole is on top put a screw driver with the tip pointinh up and the grip down then pull the grip up so that the tip will go down and push the spring then repeat on the other hole ill try to get pics


----------



## 2OOOVR6 (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: (Mr_Shtzengiggle)*

I actually ended up replacing my clock spring. I took a couple pictures that I may post in a few days if you're still having trouble badassteddy, or I can describe the process if there're still any questions after the above post.


----------



## Fredukas (Sep 20, 2005)

There is a nice step by step write up with many pictures on: How To Replace The Steering Wheel Clockspring on a 2006 VW Passat 2.0T. Maybe it may give you an idea. 

http://vwpassatrepair.blogspot.com


----------



## oldsalt1 (Aug 19, 2013)

*Purchasing clockspring*

Purchased Dorman 525-701 Clock spring for my 02 non-traction control Jetta TDI for $46.19 including tax. My discounted price quoted from VW was well over a $100.00. When I looked at the replacement it had the VW/Audi logos.


----------

